# Thanksgiving meal



## jjdick (Oct 13, 2016)

My family wants me to cater our thanksgiving meal turkey, ham and all the sides. I'm wondering how to figure amounts needed. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 13, 2016)

How many are you feeding?


----------



## jjdick (Oct 14, 2016)

50 including children.


----------



## jjdick (Oct 14, 2016)

With all the sides I'm not sure how to figure the amount of ham and turkey per person


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 14, 2016)

I would figure around a 1/3-1/2 pound of meat per person. That would be total for the ham and the turkey. Some will eat more and some will eat less. This would be cooked weight not raw. If your ham is boneless and pre processed there will be almost no loss. As for the turkey I haven't really paid attention to the final amount of meat one gets after carving. I would think on a good carve job one would yield 60%  maybe more.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2016)

I agree with Case but Raw to Edible portion on the average " Enhanced Store " Turkey is only 40%. So...

50 portions X 4oz = 200oz cooked / 16 = 12.5 Lbs / .4 yield = 31.25 Lbs Raw Turkey ~ 2 Ea 16Lb Birds should get you there.

Think Catering...Last year I did the birds for a family gathering. 2-20 Pound Turkeys. Day before, I separated the Breasts from the backbone and Legs. The Wings and backbone went in the stock pot, the Thighs got boned out and left attached to the Drumsticks. I seasoned the thighs and rolled and tied them. I Roasted the Legs for 1 hour then added the Breasts to the 325 oven and finished the cook to desired IT, less that 3 hours. Then cooled and refer'd the meat. The Stock, 2 Gallon, was made into Gravy and used to make Dressing. Thanksgiving morning I easily removed the Breast lobes and sliced them. I sliced the Thighs into rounds and sliced the meat off the Drums. I shingled the meat in disposable pans, added Gravy to cover the meat halfway and covered with foil. Reheated at 325F to 160°F, about 40 minutes, and Served, extra gravy on the side. The meat was moist, served easily and got raves from Non-Turkey Eating family members.

There was a little extra knife work but starting a day or two ahead, all work flows as you are making the stock, gravy, dressing, etc as the bird cooks instead of after. Do some assembly and reheat day of and there is next to ZERO hassle coordinating everything, with a house load of guests getting in the way and adding their 2 cents
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## jjdick (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank You for the info. I'm doing bone in ham I'm figuring a pound or two lose for the bone. So what I'm gathering is when you say 1/2 pound (8 oz) your talking about both meats together 4oz turkey and 4oz ham? Not 8oz each. 

I like the idea of smoking the meat ahead of time and warming day of.  

Thanks again for your time and great info


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes, 4oz of each for a total of 8oz per person. Some will take some of both, others one or the other. Men may eat a little more than 8oz but women and kids likely less...JJ


----------

